# Magic hand Suns first loss ... and it's a beating



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> Ryan Anderson admits he's been joking with Rashard Lewis about who will be the Orlando Magic's starting power forward when the All-Star returns from suspension. For now, it's no joke: Anderson is filling in just fine. Anderson had 20 and 10 rebounds, Dwight Howard scored 25 and the short-handed Orlando Magic defeated the previously unbeaten Phoenix Suns 122-100 on Wednesday night. "How can I control it? I can't do much more than what I'm doing now," Anderson said about the starting spot.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10323272/Magic-122,-Suns-100


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ryan should be the starting forward and move Shard to the 3....but sadly that won't happen. They'll destroy teams with their 3pt shooting if that were to happen.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

I would love to see Shard at 3 and Ryan at 4, but SVG won't do that


----------

